
Do schools kill creativity? - sharpshoot
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/66
======
Alex3917
For some reason, every time I think of public schools these days the first
thing that comes to mind are all those learned helplessness studies that have
been done on animals.

------
brlewis
I can't watch the video right now, but the answer is no. Seating students in a
grid of small desks and forbidding them from speaking or doing anything other
than what they're told does not kill creativity. It merely maims it.

My kids go to a school that nurtures creativity, but such schools are hard to
come by.

~~~
lkozma
I think those "special" schools are even worse, because you kind of put
pressure on them to be creative. I think regular schools are best if not taken
too seriously. Kids will learn despite the system anyway, not because of it.

~~~
staunch
Some people go so far as "unschooling". Lots of stuff on the web about it.
Basically allowing children to learn whatever interests them whenever they
want. I would absolutely do this with my children. Unless they weren't too
bright, then I'd send them to public school and they'd enjoy it.

~~~
earthboundkid
Unschooling:public schools::Lisp:Java?

------
chmike
This is a great presentation, full of common sense and so true. Thanks for
posting the link.

Creativity in education worked for me. In my school, creativity was considered
as a value and now I am referred as a creative and inventive programmer.

I warmly recommend looking the video, at least for the funny jokes,...

------
kyro
A very insightful and stimulating talk.

------
awt
That guy is hard to watch. He really needs to get to the point.

~~~
awt
What's with the downvotes? You guys think this guy is funny?

